
We played Doom for a month and discussed it - Dingen
https://www.dosgameclub.com/episode-1-doom/
======
Dingen
DOS Game Club is a discussion group for DOS games, much like a book club. We
play the same DOS game for a month, discuss it on our forums and record a
roundtable podcast afterwards.

For the first episode, we played Doom and then talked about it for 80 minutes
with 3 of our members.

